# Wireless



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Another techinal problem................

My computer recognises the router but failing to renew IP Address. What can I do to solve it?

Thanks


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Hiya MrC

is the router set for DHCP (it gives out an ip address)? and if so is your laptop also set to DHCP.

If so there should be a 'renew dhcp lease' button.

andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not being pesimistic but it took me hours to get my wireless set up set up









( help desk phone call was fantastic though (Linkseys))


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

foztex said:


> Hiya MrC
> 
> is the router set for DHCP (it gives out an ip address)? and if so is your laptop also set to DHCP.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy

No such button on my router, & can't find one on computer


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya MrC
> ...


Sorry Paul,

my fault typing too fast and not concentrating.

the renew lease button is in the network connections setup window and is actually called repair.

heres a nice webpage explaining setup. its item 14 on their description.

of course the router also needs setting as well but for now we will assume that is ok.

Andy


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

foztex said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > foztex said:
> ...


Right

Tried repairing IP address. Just get message Renewing IP address could not be completed.


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Paul

I gave up on mine and hard wired it not had a PROBLEM SINCE!

Geoff


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

geoff said:


> Paul
> 
> I gave up on mine and hard wired it not had a PROBLEM SINCE!
> 
> Geoff


Hard wire? Is it still portable?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


Ok sounds like the router is not set up for DHCP, what make is the router? if it is linksys then Jasons helpdesk idea is probably the best.

In the meantime hardwiring to the router (you should have got an ethernet cable with it) should get you going and also give you access to the setup. Do you have a manual?

If the router is linksys its address should be 192.168.1.1 once you are hardwired you need to open your browser and type in that address where you normally type the url, you should then get a login box, if the router is new then leave the user blank and type linksys into the password box. ( if this does not happen then you probably need to manually set your laptops ip address to something like 192.168.1.2 and try again.

good luck

Andy


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> geoff said:
> 
> 
> > Paul
> ...


Paul

It's not portable you would need a fixed location which i found was less hassle than for ever trying to re connect.The other things that they do not say, is keep away from other wireless equipment ie your ordinary phone which if it has a base station and other phones around the house is wireless and of course your wireless mouse, keyboard etc. and by the way do not have any walls in the way or a wet dog? and stop people walking about.

Geoff


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

geoff said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > geoff said:
> ...


Oh

I want to be mobile - got desktop for other things.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Further to my dilemma...............

Reset router to factory settings. Now has IP address.

However, it's open connection - dunno how to secure it.

Plus despite saying connected, any site I type in won't come up.

Any ideas?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

foztex said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > foztex said:
> ...





Mrcrowley said:


> Further to my dilemma...............
> 
> Reset router to factory settings. Now has IP address.
> 
> ...


\

Hiya Paul,

Check the things i said in my earlier message, sounds like you need to log into your router to set it up. Do you have a manual? there should be setup details there. failing that check the website of the manufacturer.

Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Paul, sounds like youre connected to your WLAN ok (you should see stregth of signal if you click on the icon of the PC beaming out signals on the status bar). Assuming you have that icon and not one with a red x then youre connected. of course.

If thats the case your router isnt connected to the phone line, of the line is not ADSL, or youv not completed registration with the provider, or the provider is down....

Does any of those help. To be honest im an IT professional who designs mobile computing solutions and I used the helpdesk to get mine up and running... why struggle???
















Setting up security should be simple once you log on to the router as you just pick the level from the list in the webpage, and then sync the PC with that in the network setup wizard. I have a wirless printer too - much simpler to setup once the PC and router were setup and in use.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JonW said:


> Paul, sounds like youre connected to your WLAN ok (you should see stregth of signal if you click on the icon of the PC beaming out signals on the status bar). Assuming you have that icon and not one with a red x then youre connected. of course.
> 
> If thats the case your router isnt connected to the phone line, of the line is not ADSL, or youv not completed registration with the provider, or the provider is down....
> 
> ...


Thanks Jon.

I've had my router a while - just dug it out of cupboard on getting PC. So I don't have any support line as such.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I was thinking of getting a router ..... now I am not sure ....









The "nice" people at AOL after me threatening to leave have just "found" and extra 3Mb on my line .... I am now running at 5Mb ..... unbelievable


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> I was thinking of getting a router ..... now I am not sure ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing...................


----------

